# First crock pot roast



## Luvabigdog (Feb 19, 2011)

You all have been so helpful that I feel badly asking again for help.  I would not ask if I was certain of the steps and ingredients.  I purchased a 2.45 lb beef roast today that I am going to put into the crock pot shortly.  I read some instructions and it sounds easy.....but I am not convinced.  

I plan to put the meat into the crock pot fatty side up.  I will cut slits into the meat and insert smashed garlic pieces.  Then I will cover the meat with some black peppercorn, small red potatoes, carrots, celery, and turnips.  In about 4 hours I will add sliced gala apples and prunes.  

I was told that on the low setting, the roast will be done in about 6.5 to 7 hours.  Should I add any liquid?  Increase the temperature?  Omit adding one of my ingredients or increase my ingredients?  Is 6.5 hours adequate?

I am sorry for all the questions but I want this to turn out as good as my pasta last night.  You all were a large part in my pasta success so I hope you do not mind that I turn to you all again for assistance.

Thanks.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd brown it first.  Browning meat is where the meaty flavor comes from.

Science of Meat: What Gives Meat its Flavor? | Exploratorium


----------



## pacanis (Feb 19, 2011)

You're probably going to have as many "right ways" of doing this as posters. Here's my take.
I love onions cooked with my crock pot roasts, so I usually throw either some small or quartered onions in with mine, too. And I put the carrots and potatoes on the bottom, then the roast on top, so the roast isn't swimming in the juices. It will still come out moist. I add about 1/2c of water, the veggies will give you a lot more liquid as they cook. Beef broth would work, too, if you have it. So would sprinkling some granulated bullion (sp) on top of everything, but I don't do that all the time. It does add more flavor though, as would a couple dashes of worcestershire. I've never been big on putting garlic in meat because I don't like the way the flavor is concentrated all in one area, but I do add several cloves to the whole shebang. A very special treat for whoever is lucky enough to get one or two.
And don't peek, no matter how good it starts to smell.


----------



## chopper (Feb 19, 2011)

Luvabigdog said:


> You all have been so helpful that I feel badly asking again for help. I would not ask if I was certain of the steps and ingredients. I purchased a 2.45 lb beef roast today that I am going to put into the crock pot shortly. I read some instructions and it sounds easy.....but I am not convinced.
> 
> I plan to put the meat into the crock pot fatty side up. I will cut slits into the meat and insert smashed garlic pieces. Then I will cover the meat with some black peppercorn, small red potatoes, carrots, celery, and turnips. In about 4 hours I will add sliced gala apples and prunes.
> 
> ...


 Since you had never heard of Gilligan's Island, I am not sure you can be in the kitchen by yourself.  Do we need to wait while you go get Mom?   
Actually, you don't need a lot of liquid, maybe just a splash.  The rest sounds great.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok....check.  I will brown it in a skillet first but just brown.  I will add 1/2 cup of water and put the vegetables on the bottom and include a cut up onion.  I do not have any bullion cubes but have worsteschire sauce so I will sprinkle a little on there.

Regarding my mother.  She is 2500 miles away in Foggia Italy with the rest of my family.  If she were to come here Chopper, she would scare the hell out of you.  She scares the hell out of me.  I fear 3 things in this world:  The wrath of God, snakes, and my mother.....and in that exact order.  I'm a former linebacker and 6'6" @ 260 so not much scares me.  Picture a 5'2" 160 pound woman of 60 years old throwing me around like I'm a piece of tissue paper.  She scares the daylights out of me.  (my new idiom)


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 19, 2011)

Strumming fingers and anxiously waiting for a report. 

bigdog, I think I can safely say, that nothing here at DC gives us more pleasure than to help a brand new cook, and watch the first steps of success.  Often, those of us who have cooked for a very long time, forget how intimidating it was at first.  It seems like second nature now, and it will for you someday too.  Just want to give you a big pat on the back, and stick around, you are so welcome here. It's nice to be needed.


----------



## chopper (Feb 19, 2011)

Luvabigdog said:


> Ok....check. I will brown it in a skillet first but just brown. I will add 1/2 cup of water and put the vegetables on the bottom and include a cut up onion. I do not have any bullion cubes but have worsteschire sauce so I will sprinkle a little on there.
> 
> Regarding my mother. She is 2500 miles away in Foggia Italy with the rest of my family. If she were to come here Chopper, she would scare the hell out of you. She scares the hell out of me. I fear 3 things in this world: The wrath of God, snakes, and my mother.....and in that exact order. I'm a former linebacker and 6'6" @ 260 so not much scares me. Picture a 5'2" 160 pound woman of 60 years old throwing me around like I'm a piece of tissue paper. She scares the daylights out of me. (my new idiom)


 I hope you realize that I was just kidding about all of this.  After reading your other thread where we were talking about Gilligan's Island, I thought you would understand the joke.  Didn't mean to come accross wrong.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 19, 2011)

Luvabigdog said:


> Regarding my mother. She is 2500 miles away in Foggia Italy with the rest of my family.
> )


 
Where does your family live? I was in Frosinone for three years. My  ex in-laws live there.


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 19, 2011)

Goodness Chopper.....I know you were joking!!!  All is good!!  The problem with writing is that we can not see smiling and laughter through the computer screen.  I was joking back.  Please, please, please do not take offense at my remarks.  I appreciate your humor and your wit....please don't take offense because I did not at your comments.  If you know Italians, we joke about our mothers frequently.  It's a sign of adoration.  

And Kayelle, what a very kind thing for you to say.  Yes, it is intimidating but very rewarding.  Also somewhat self serving.  I love to eat and I'm active so I burn a lot of calories.  I would eat a full meal before going to dinner with my wife on a date so she wouldn't see how much I really ate.  I know when I hit 30 years old that I will have to slow down on my consumption and caloric intake.

We board 21 horses that belong to others.....mostly women.  When my wife travels for work and I am alone here, the women bring me dinners that are absolutely wonderful.  I get such an abundance that I cannot possibly finish it all.  It is difficult for me to remember what tupperware belongs to whom.  I want to learn how to cook as well as they do.  And all of you are helping me get there.  I am very very grateful.  

Honestly Chopper.  I enjoy your wit and hurmor.  Thanks for making me fell so very welcome here.


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh sorry.  My family lives in the Puligia region outside of Foggia.  We have a vineyard and small winery.


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 19, 2011)

And if I can ever figure out how to post messages, maybe I will learn how to cook.  Stupid me.


----------



## chopper (Feb 19, 2011)

Luvabigdog, I thought that was the case, but I needed to make sure.  I really like having fun with people, especially young ones like my own sons! My dogs didn't want me to mess up with another dog lover!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2011)

Your roast sounds perfect and the ideaof the veggies on the bottom with some onion is the best idea!

Cooking should be fun, soon you will be playing with your food like a pro!


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Chopper.  I'm feeling all squishy inside.  Must be a guy thing!!  Just for clarification, that is my attempt at a joke!!  I always go for the laugh and sometimes humor does not translate well.  I spoke Italian and Russian before speaking English.  My wife is Russian and speaks Russian and Italian then English.  When we are together with other couples, we speak English to one another so everyone understands.  Since it is not native to either of us, we usually say things that are misunderstood and don't make good sense.  

I learned to write and read English all through school but didn't really start to speak English until I was about 15.  "Lost in translation" is a common phrase around here.

Ok....the roast is in the crock pot, lightly seared first in a pan, vegetables on the bottom, fatty side up, sprinkled with worstischire and 1/2 cup of water on the bottom.  Slits in the roast with smashed garlic.  The instructions with the crock pot said that if I open the lid that it will take 20 minutes to regain the temperature.....so it will stay closed.  We plan to eat around 7 p.m. this evening or around 7 hours after the meat started cooking.  Wish me luck.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 19, 2011)

It sounds like you have everything under control.


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you PrincessFiona and what a beautiful child you have!!!  We love children and they are around here a lot because of the horses and it is a safe haven after school lets out and until their parents can pick them up after work.  My wife will make a wonderful mother some day.  

Playing with my food?  Of course!!!  I played professional sports and during team sponsored meals, we would always conclude with a food fight when it was only players and coaches and not wives or girlfriends.  Some men never grow up.  Me included.  I realize that it probably a cardinal sin here and I grew up with humble beginnings so we never wasted anything.  If my mother saw that she would beat the crap out of all the guys without hesitation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2011)

Luvabigdog said:


> Thank you PrincessFiona and what a beautiful child you have!!! We love children and they are around here a lot because of the horses and it is a safe haven after school lets out and until their parents can pick them up after work. My wife will make a wonderful mother some day.
> 
> Playing with my food? Of course!!! I played professional sports and during team sponsored meals, we would always conclude with a food fight when it was only players and coaches and not wives or girlfriends. Some men never grow up. Me included. I realize that it probably a cardinal sin here and I grew up with humble beginnings so we never wasted anything. If my mother saw that she would beat the crap out of all the guys without hesitation.


 
That is actually a picture of me...a very long time ago.  I still look like that when I eat.  And by "playing with your food," I did mean you would be inventive on your own...not a food fight, although a food fight could be fun.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 19, 2011)

I can almost smell it cooking. I just made a crock pot roast a couple nights ago, maybe I actually can still smell it, lol.


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 19, 2011)

I went to give a riding lesson and when arrived back in the house can smell the roast and it is wonderful!!!  What an awesome felling of accomplishment!!  

PrincessFiona.  It is my opinion that beautiful children grow up to be beautiful adults.  Using my keen sense of deductive reasoning, and my romantic Italian gene, I will deduce that you are a beautiful woman.  And yes, playing with food can be fun.  But it depends on how you define the word "play".   And that is all I will say on that topic.....before I get kicked out of here.  If you are thinking dirty thoughts then get your mind out of the gutter and back into the kitchen!!!  

Time for another lesson.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sure it will taste fantastic!

Just to clarify, get a good dark brown crust on your meat before it goes in the crockpot.


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok.....a dark brown crust?

That sure would have been good to know 5 hours ago when I put it into the crock pot......

crap.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 19, 2011)

Luvabigdog said:


> Ok.....a dark brown crust?
> 
> That sure would have been good to know 5 hours ago when I put it into the crock pot......
> 
> crap.


 
Don't sweat it. I never sear my crock pot roasts and they always have good color and taste. Stew meat, yes, crock pot roasts, no. IMO it kinda defeats the purpose of cooking everything in one pot.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2011)

Luvabigdog said:


> Ok.....a dark brown crust?...crap.



When meat meets heat, it immediately turns gray.  That's not what you want.  The surface has to be dark brown.  The color of dark chocolate.

To get a dark brown crust on a piece of meat, start with a very hot pan and oil that is also hot.  The meat surfaces must be dry.  Use paper towels to dry off the meat before putting it into the pan.  The meat will initially stick to the pan but will release itself when a crust forms.  Leave it alone in the pan.  Don't move it around.  When the bottom is the color of dark chocolate, turn the meat over to the other side and repeat.  For a large piece of meat like a roast, you can also brown the sides.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Your roast sounds perfect and the ideaof the veggies on the bottom with some onion is the best idea!
> 
> Cooking should be fun, soon you will be playing with your food like a pro!


 
i think so too. i don't add liquid, there will be plenty. i do season each layer of vegetables. i avoid salt, so garlic powder, onion powder, lots of black pepper and paprika. i just made a pork loin using these same instructions. i did put a can of apple pie filling on the top. it got lots of raves and all loved the flavor of the apples. you will do just fine!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 19, 2011)

I make sure the layers are seasoned, too, not just the meat. I use McCormick's Grill Mates Montreal seasoning on everything. It's one of two uses I have for it, slow cooker roasts (and veggies) and grilled potato wedges.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 19, 2011)

There is nothing I can add here, but I did want to say that I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread! I have been laughing my head off!

And yes Luvabigdog, Princess Fiona is beautiful inside and out!

Barbara
P.S. My picture is not of me when I was little, but it is my gorgeous granddaughter Hannah a few years ago.


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 19, 2011)

The roast turned out wonderfully.  I would like to thank all of you for your kind words of encouragement and especially your advice.  I've learned things today that I will take to my next crock pot roast.  We went to Bed Bath & Beyond and spent a couple hundred dollars on kitchen gadgets that I wanted.  My wife has been cooking without them for years but they are things I think will help me.  Honestly, I probably didn't need them.  This is turning out to be much more fun than I anticipated.  My wife has no work trips planned at all next week so we will cook dinner together all week.  

BarbaraL.....Hannah is a beautiful little girl!!  I have always loved the American name.  And hopefully I did not embarrass PrincessFiona with my remarks as they are yet another frail attempt at humor.  

Again, thank you all for your assistance.  Tomorrow I think will be grilled fish so that should be easy.  We also just concluded about 2 more hours of Gilligans Island.  I saw a preview for another show that looks funny called Hogan Hero that comes on starting Monday that we may watch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2011)

Luvabigdog said:


> The roast turned out wonderfully. I would like to thank all of you for your kind words of encouragement and especially your advice. I've learned things today that I will take to my next crock pot roast. We went to Bed Bath & Beyond and spent a couple hundred dollars on kitchen gadgets that I wanted. My wife has been cooking without them for years but they are things I think will help me. Honestly, I probably didn't need them. This is turning out to be much more fun than I anticipated. My wife has no work trips planned at all next week so we will cook dinner together all week.
> 
> BarbaraL.....Hannah is a beautiful little girl!! I have always loved the American name. And hopefully I did not embarrass PrincessFiona with my remarks as they are yet another frail attempt at humor.
> 
> Again, thank you all for your assistance. Tomorrow I think will be grilled fish so that should be easy. We also just concluded about 2 more hours of Gilligans Island. I saw a preview for another show that looks funny called Hogan Hero that comes on starting Monday that we may watch.


 
No embarrassment, just the giggles! 

I'm glad your pot roast turned out nicely. Bed, Bath and Beyond...we were in there today, too! Love that place!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2011)

Luvabigdog said:


> The roast turned out wonderfully.  I would like to thank all of you for your kind words of encouragement and especially your advice.  I've learned things today that I will take to my next crock pot roast.  We went to Bed Bath & Beyond and spent a couple hundred dollars on kitchen gadgets that I wanted.  My wife has been cooking without them for years but they are things I think will help me.  Honestly, I probably didn't need them.  This is turning out to be much more fun than I anticipated.  My wife has no work trips planned at all next week so we will cook dinner together all week.
> 
> BarbaraL.....Hannah is a beautiful little girl!!  I have always loved the American name.  And hopefully I did not embarrass PrincessFiona with my remarks as they are yet another frail attempt at humor.
> 
> Again, thank you all for your assistance.  Tomorrow I think will be grilled fish so that should be easy.  We also just concluded about 2 more hours of Gilligans Island.  I saw a preview for another show that looks funny called Hogan Hero that comes on starting Monday that we may watch.



Good to hear that the roast turned out good and you are having fun with the cooking.

Hogan's Heroes was a great show.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2011)

Can I Dream of Jeannie be far away?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 20, 2011)

ooh, kitchen gadgets


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 20, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Can I Dream of Jeannie be far away?



I was thinking The Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 20, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> I was thinking The Beverly Hillbillies.



I see The Beverly Hillbillies on two channels!


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 20, 2011)

I had to google "Can I Dream of Jeannie" and found it but it is only listed as "I dream of Jeannie".   I saw the Beverly Hillbillies and had a difficult time understanding because their dialect and couldn't keep up with the conversation.  Green Acres is one we have watched.  I like Mr. Whipple the best.  America has some great old TV shows.  We have to get through Gilligans Island first.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 20, 2011)

Luvabigdog said:


> I had to google "Can I Dream of Jeannie" and found it but it is only listed as "I dream of Jeannie".   I saw the Beverly Hillbillies and had a difficult time understanding because their dialect and couldn't keep up with the conversation.  Green Acres is one we have watched.  I like Mr. Whipple the best.  America has some great old TV shows.  We have to get through Gilligans Island first.



I dream of Jeannie is correct.  Funny.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2011)

Luvabigdog said:


> I had to google "Can I Dream of Jeannie" and found it but it is only listed as "I dream of Jeannie".   I saw the Beverly Hillbillies and had a difficult time understanding because their dialect and couldn't keep up with the conversation.  Green Acres is one we have watched.  I like Mr. Whipple the best.  America has some great old TV shows.  We have to get through Gilligans Island first.



I should have used ""

Can "I Dream of Jeannie" be far behind?

Check out "Car 54 Where Are you?" "Andy of Mayberry" "bewitched" "Family Affair" "my three sons" "Petticoat junction" and "get smart."


----------



## chopper (Feb 20, 2011)

Green Acres is a good one too!  You have not lived until you see all of the old TV shows.  Don't miss "Andy Griffith."  My daughter-in-law has to watch that one all of the time.


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 20, 2011)

JennyEmma I am looking for all of those and found some DVD's for sale.  We saw the movies Get Smart and Bewitched.  They were very funny.   All of our friends like reality TV and I just don't get it.  Nothing entertaining or informative or silly.....I just don't understand what people enjoy about it.   And police shows are not entertaining for us.  The old shows are the best.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 20, 2011)

Green Acres, and Petticoat Junction are related shows.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Feb 21, 2011)

In my many yrs. of cooking...(ok, I do freely ADMIT, that while Gilligans Island was on TV, my bottom was "parked" at the TV back in the day...just KNEW that ONE day, all of their finely-laid plans would work "THIS TIME" ~ NOT) LOL, but, as an adult, I have lost count of how many times that I have thrown a roast into the crock. I think they are dang-near IMPOSSIBLE to screw-up. I have braised some prior to, I have tossed them completely, 100% frozen at times into the crock too at times. None have ever been a disappointment!!
I toss in whatever condiments that I can grab. Never the same stuff, but, usually get the same results anyhow...tender, juicy pot roast. No muss, no fuss...it's the "good stuff" too!


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 21, 2011)

jennyema said:


> I should have used ""
> 
> Can "I Dream of Jeannie" be far behind?
> 
> Check out "Car 54 Where Are you?" "Andy of Mayberry" "bewitched" "Family Affair" "my three sons" "Petticoat junction" and "get smart."



Too many upper case keystrokes.  We've pretty much stopped using them, especially when listing several.  We know what you're talking about.


----------

